# Sinopoly batteries - $1/AH??? Where?



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Directly from Sinopoly. Jack's latest video with the rep of Sinopoly said they were planning on getting multiple US Distribution centers to sell direct from Sinopoly, with a goal of being in multiple states, I think she may have said all states. ...I don't think they need that many maybe just one on each coast and a more central one to keep shipping costs to customers down.

IMHO This is the right way for battery companies to sell at high volume, that way we aren't paying more. ...it sucks that I don't know of a US distributor with an advertised price of $1.10 like we used to have.

I didn't find much on their site but usually the Ah price is before all of the importing and shipping costs. It may or may not include the prices for connectors, straps, etc. It seems a few US distributors have charged money for the copper terminal bars that other distributors include in the price.

Here is their website if you don't have it.
www.sinopolybattery.com


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

The weight and density increase of the black cells where much more interesting to me than the price.
The price ( 1 to 10000Ah = $1,05 and above $1,00) was the cherry on the cake 
I'm curious to see the first conversions and the experiences with the "new" black cells.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

They showed the black cells and discussed higher density and the goal of 10% increase every year. They still show yellow cells on their site without any of the improvements discussed. I'm wondering when we'll see updated information. ...or actual updates batteries. Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Comparing to the actual capacity of my 100ah CALB cells, (110+ah) their 200ah cell in the video has the same energy density if they are only 200ah cells. If like the CALB's they actually deliver almost 10% more than advertised ah then they would be around 10% better. She did say in the video that the 60ah cell was 66ah actual.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

The difference in volume "older" yellow 60Ah cell to "newer" black 66Ah cell was the most important thing to me.
At 2/3 the volume, I can stock 33% more range 

The price for an Ah is even better ... $1,20 CALB / $1,05 Sinopoly, ore did I get something wrong?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The size difference was a bit misleading because it looks as if their older 60ah cell they were comparing it to had pretty poor energy density, compared to two year old CALB cells. Some of their improvement seems to be just catching up with the competition. Here they are showing two 60ah cells, both with 192 watt hours.
http://sinopoly.todayir.com/attachment/201106221612333_en.pdf
http://sinopoly.todayir.com/attachment/201106221612335_en.pdf
One weighs 2.2kg the other 1.8, giving 87wh/kg and 106wh/kg if the cells are actually 60ah. My two year old CALB's are 110+ah actual which gives 110wh/kg. So if they were comparing the new cell to the older 2.2kg cell that would explain part of the dramatic size difference. I don't know if the 1.8kg cell is the new one and they simply still have the old picture up. If it is the specs for the new one, and it is 66ah, that would give 211 watt hours and 117wh/kg.


----------

